

Video of StartX Demo Day (formerly SSE Labs) - mlinsey
http://www.justin.tv/archive/archive_popout?id=287164698

======
mlinsey
Opening remarks start at 7:50

Presentations start at 20:10 with the Summer Companies (ie, the companies who
are about to be in the just-starting batch)

Presentations for the companies in the batch that just ended start at 37:40.

